# Photos: Last weekend's Tour of Sequoia and Kings Canyon National Parks



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Our photo and video report from two days of recreational cycling amongst immense mountains, deep canyons, and huge trees:

http://www.steephill.tv/galleries/2005/sequoia-kings-np/

enjoy,
Steve Hill


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Looks like a great ride, in what is probably my favorite of all the National Parks that I've visited. You should cross-post this in Commuting/Touring, so more people can see it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

